# Need Pointers



## apache67 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello Fellas,

I am a neophyte within the world of wood routing. I am the process of building an ADA style aquarium stand and need a tip or two for a detail with respect to the stand itself. Attached is a picture of cut-outs of a typical DIY ADA where hoses can transit from the tank to life support systems. My main is question is this: I bought a Bosch Colt router to do the laminate part. Is there a jig and bit that I can use to do this cut-out (the material is 3/4 inch baltic birch plywood), and ditch the notion of using my jigsaw?

Much obliged!

G


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

apache67 said:


> Hello Fellas,
> 
> I am a neophyte within the world of wood routing. I am the process of building an ADA style aquarium stand and need a tip or two for a detail with respect to the stand itself. Attached is a picture of cut-outs of a typical DIY ADA where hoses can transit from the tank to life support systems. My main is question is this: I bought a Bosch Colt router to do the laminate part. Is there a jig and bit that I can use to do this cut-out (the material is 3/4 inch baltic birch plywood), and ditch the notion of using my jigsaw?
> 
> ...


Hi Gene - As nice as the little colt is, I think it's a little light for the job. 3/4" would be quite a bite. 3-4 passes probably. Be a lot easier to set up a template around the cut-out and open it up to within an 1/8" or so with the jigsaw and then follow the template around with a flush trim bit and the colt. Even if you decide to cut it out with the router, the waste could be a little problematic when it finally gets cut loose. The jigsaw cut wouldn't need to be anywhere near perfect, just close.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Greg; couldn't you just use a Forstner bit, perhaps a couple or three separate holes in line? Say 3 - 1 1/4" holes, or even better, size the holes for the readily available plastic inserts commonly used for AV or computer desks:
Sliding Cable Grommets - Lee Valley Tools
Plastic Cord Grommets - Lee Valley Tools
Check out page 218-219 of their HARDWARE CATALOGUE for a big assortment of styles and sizes Lee Valley Tools - Online Catalog


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

John is right on if you want to make it like the picture, Dan is right on if you want to just add nice looking holes. Either way will work.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, is the shape of the hose opening important for your design?


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Just be creative. You don't have to do all by the plan. If I got it right this hole is just for hoses so Forstner bits will do a fine job. There is also a jigsaw and a small peace of grinding paper for example.


----------



## apache67 (Dec 5, 2012)

Mike said:


> Greg, is the shape of the hose opening important for your design?


Thanks for all the comments guys. No the shape isn't important from a functional standpoint. The cut shape is just a signature feature of an ADA stand. 

These stands are ridiculously expensive to buy and ship (that, is if you can even find one). There are only two dealers in the US that sell ADA products (Houston and San Fran).

Because of the high price and the lack of availability, I decided to build my own.

Thanks!

Greg


----------

